# Starter drive gear on my TORO CCR3650 GTS ??



## torortek (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello everyone,
New here...Seems like a nice forum so turned here for help. 
Just bought a 10 yr old Toro 3650, PO said Elec start wasn't working and he didn't bother fixing due to cost, I opened up and see that the plastic post is broken on one side. I put Quiksteel and secured it. The drive gear shows some wear/1 teeth broken. I filed a tiny bit to make all teeth straight as they all were slightly leaned. Upon cranking I hear heavy grind. I didn't go more than 2 secs. STARTS IN 1 PULL. I wonder if I should change the drive gear. I took a look at the flywheel AGAIN the gears seem fine, but how to make sure its not bad.? Thanks folks.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

the starter motor is on it's last leg. you will have to get a new one. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello torortek, welcome to *SBF!!* its time to decide if you want to replace the starter or just pull start it like the po was doing. if its just the starter gear those things are plastic and can be replaced without replacing the starter motor


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Tecumseh starters use a metal gear. The late model units were notorious for breaking teeth off, these will have a blue tinge to them.

Remove the flywheel and see if the missing tooth is stuck to the magnet on the flywheel. Sometimes they'll get jammed between the magnet and the stator ripping the stator off the block mounting bosses and all draining all the oil and then the engine throws a rod. Put everything back together. Replace the starter. Chances are the mounting tabs are bent and/or broken and it's not engaging correctly.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I think the 3650 has the R-Tek which was a Briggs engine. You can go to toro.com, select the "parts" tab at top, put in model as 38517 and then find your serial number range (sticker on lower back, or side of blower) it will bring up schematics that at least give you some idea of what parts should be there.


----------



## torortek (Oct 8, 2014)

94EG8 said:


> Tecumseh starters use a metal gear. The late model units were notorious for breaking teeth off, these will have a blue tinge to them.
> 
> Remove the flywheel and see if the missing tooth is stuck to the magnet on the flywheel. Sometimes they'll get jammed between the magnet and the stator ripping the stator off the block mounting bosses and all draining all the oil and then the engine throws a rod. Put everything back together. Replace the starter. Chances are the mounting tabs are bent and/or broken and it's not engaging correctly.


Thanks for all inputs folks. If a broken tooth is struck in..wont it make constant noise while engine running. Will try to open up & inspect.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

If the tooth is stuck in the flywheel, highly unlikely, it will not make any noise since the starter gear is the only part that touches the flywheel teeth.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

He got rid of a snow blower because the electric start didn't work, but it starts on one pull? That's somewhat goofy!


----------



## torortek (Oct 8, 2014)

*I knw what youre thinking !!*



Blaine B. said:


> He got rid of a snow blower because the electric start didn't work, but it starts on one pull? That's somewhat goofy!


PO had starting issues due to plugged carb in the past i suppose, hence he had shown his frustration to the starter..LOL. But now that the carb is clean..starts like it shld..i swear i dont even pull hard and it starts in 1 pull. THESE ARE GREAT MACHINES ~ I LOVE THEM ~ MORE THAN MY MOTORCYCLES ~ OK I TAKE BACK.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah, I don't bat an eye when someone wants to get rid of something cheap for a ridiculous issue. But I can't help but feel somewhat funny inside. But that feeling disappears quickly, because after all, we're not forcing them to sell, nor are we stealing from them.

Good for you an me in that case  There must always be winners and losers.


----------

